# Cancel for No Show after starting trip...



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Was wondering if you click start trip if you've been waiting for awhile and then decide to leave if you could still cancel trip and have option of No Show and still get cancellation credit. 

Normally I do not start trip. However let's say I've waited the 5 minutes and I want to see the location before deciding if I want to wait a bit longer or cancel I don't want to do unless I can still get my credit. 

Also I do Lyft also and wondering since you mark you've arrived and it starts the trip essentially does the wait time before you start actually moving add to your earnings if you complete the trip? If so that is cool as you're getting paid for waiting.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

We don't have Lyft here only Uber. I have only had one trip where I arrived and it prompted me the notice that the rider was notified that I had arrived. I do not start a trip until the pax is in my car. So I waited 7 minutes and no show. I cancel the trip and on the drop down menu I tagged driver no show. I was awarded the $5.00 cancellation fee as well. I got a ping shortly after from the same person and ignored it, since I was on my way back to my favorite sitting spot. She was a 5* rider which this was probably her first time using Uber. When you cancel or they cancel it does not effect your rating. I think Uber can tell when it prompts rider notified the clock is ticking and that's how they new I waited longer than 5 minutes for the rider. Was not an issue for me nor effected my rating. If I arrive somewhere like a shopping mall and they don't tell me what store they are at, I call them to find out where exactly they are located. Never been an issue, but if I'm on the spot and they know I'm there and they have not contacted me, I cancel regardless if I have to wait more than 6 or 7 minutes. Other people may have other opinions but that's my personal experience.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Was wondering if you click start trip if you've been waiting for awhile and then decide to leave if you could still cancel trip and have option of No Show and still get cancellation credit.
> 
> Normally I do not start trip. However let's say I've waited the 5 minutes and I want to see the location before deciding if I want to wait a bit longer or cancel I don't want to do unless I can still get my credit.


Unfortunately, no. I'm like you: I wish I could see the destination before deciding to cancel the trip as 'no show' ... for a good fare it might be worth calling the rider and/or waiting a few more minutes. But once you start the trip, only the rider or Uber can 'cancel' it. All you can do is 'end trip'/drop-off right away.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Unfortunately, no. I'm like you: I wish I could see the destination before deciding to cancel the trip as 'no show' ... for a good fare it might be worth calling the rider and/or waiting a few more minutes. But once you start the trip, only the rider or Uber can 'cancel' it. All you can do is 'end trip'/drop-off right away.


Thanks for confirming for me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Thanks for confirming for me. I appreciate it.


If the post was helpful, informative or entertaining, hit 'LIKE' - that's how we leave tips for Uber drivers here on UberPeople.net.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Never start a trip before meeting pax. They may have too many friends with them for it to be a legal trip. They can 1 star you even if you start a trip by mistake and have the charges removed. Verify correct pax, how many, and discuss destination(s) before starting trip.


----------

